

An  application of the Drake Equation to love in the UK [pdf]  - dhotson
http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/soc/economics/staff/phd_students/backus/girlfriend/why_i_dont_have_a_girlfriend.pdf

======
jacquesm
that was posted today already (and killed):

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1030950>

